
InfoWorld Made the Internet Archive Take Down Its Old Issues - empressplay
https://archive.org/details/Infoworld-1982-04-26
======
ddingus
That's a mistake, generally.

The good news? I really didn't care for that one much, when compared to the
likes of BYTE.

